# Google contacts sync on 10.7.3



## adyblain (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all, I instruct and coach people on how to use their Macs and iOS devices.

A few weeks ago, a client wanted Yahoo contacts synced with their address book and it was so easy to do, just type user name and password in to Address Book > preferences > add account. There's a button, "Sync Yahoo contacts."

Yesterday, a different client wanted to do the same thing with Google. The process is exactly the same, however, her contacts did not download into the Address Book app. So, I assume it's an upload thing only?

Has anyone synced their Google contacts successfully with Address Book on 10.7.3?

I personally have a Zimbra server running CardDav and CalDav. Worked perfect, but for mere mortals, they need to use Yahoo or Gmail or something like that.

Don't even get me started on how lame Shaw POP3 accounts are...


----------

